# تنفيذ المستحيل



## حسن59 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u404489.htmlhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u388896.htmlالاخ الفاضل / د محمد باشراحيل عصام نورالدين
fagrelsabah Speeder
سوف اعرض عليكم اقتراحا جريئا .:31:
الا وهو تكوين ادارة من المذكورين اعلاه وانا نقوم باستئجار مكان كمركز بحث صغير للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة فى احدى الدول العربية التى يرغب بها الاعضاء تحت اشراف ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويكون عبارة عن مركز خاص لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يتوفر به بعض الامكانيات لمساعدة الباحثين والمخترعين على تنفيذ الابتكارات والاختراعات الخاصة بالطاقة النظيفة ويكون بذلك حققنا شىء جديد لامتنا العربية فعليا وترجمة الامال الى حقائق .
كيف ينفذ ذلك /
1 انشاء مجموعة العمل المشار اليها والتشاور بينهم.
2 انشاء صندوق لجمع التبرعات اللازمة تحت اشراف المنتدى.
3 عمل اعلان على الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى.
4 العمل على جزب رجال الاعمال المهتمين بالطاقة النظيفة للدعم.
5 ويكون الباب مفتوح امام اى عضو يرغب فى الاشتراك.
ارجو منكم الاهتمام بالموضوع حتى يتسنى لنا تنفيذه.
 ملحوظة.
جميع الدول الغربية تدعم الباحثين والمخترعين وانشاء مراكز بحث عن طريق جمع التبرعات وهذا سبب تفوقهم وتقدمهم ولما لا نفعل ذلك فى امتنا العربية 
ارجو المشاركة والرد .


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 ديسمبر 2009)

كلام طيب 
ولكن الافضل التعاون على المتتدى ونشر التجارب وتبادل الخبرات على المنتدى وكل يجرب ويعرض اخطاءوه وملاحظاته على الملاء بالمنتدى وليس على الخاص او بالماسنجر 

فهكذا اجتمعنا بالمنتدى والعلم يجب ان يكون للجميع وليس لاسرة او فرقه معينها 

فان فشلنا فى التعاون على المنتدى وتبادل الخبرات على المنتدى فلا جدوي من التقابل وانفاق الاموال وترك العمل او اخذ اجازة 

بالاضافة من معه المال ليتحمل مشقه ذالك ومالفائئدة ؟


التجارب تحتاج الى سنوات من الدراسة والتجارب والبحث العلمى وليس لقاء للتعارف !!!

قال الله تعالى - وقل اعملوا - علينا بالعمل ونشر العلم على الملاء لكل الناس 

فان فشلنا من نشره فلن نصل الى شئ 

وهذا سبب تاخرنا كثيرا عن اللحاق بركب التكنولوجيا 
صراع -----خلاف ----------- تكذيب ------ رفض للتكنولوجيا ------- عدم القدرة على فهم معنى مصادر الطاقة وطرق الانتاج 

كل هذايؤدى الى ن نتيجه واحده وهى !!!!!!!!! الفشل 

لا اريد الاحباط ولكن علينا ان نقبل الواقع 

هذا مجرد رائ 
وبالتوفيق لكم باذن الله تعالى


----------



## حسن59 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل / فجر الصباح 

من الظاهر أنك فهمت كلامي غلط فأولا أنا أدعوا جميع الاعضاء للاشتراك معنا والاسماء التي تم اختيارها لأنها ذو تأثير داخل الموقع وللتنسيق الاولي فقط ثم ينضم من يشاء من الاعضاء وليس حكرا علي فرقة أو مجموعة .

وان جميع الابحاث والنتائج سوف تعرض علي الموقع اولا بأول لأنه بالطبع سيكون كما قلت تحت اشراف ادارة المنتدي .

ان جميع الدول المتقدمة تنفق كثير من الاموال علي الأبحاث وبعض الباحيثين ينفقوا جميع ما معهم علي ابحاثهم 
وبعض الجمعيات الاهلية والافراد يجمعون المال لمساعدة الباحثين والمبدعين والمخترعين وليس هذا بمسألة جديدة 
او غريبة وكنت اتمني ان تقول غير الذي كتبته وهذا ليس اسلوبك .

جميع الاختراعات والابتكارات تحتاج الي تجارب معملية وتفكيك وتركيب ومجموعة عمل تقوم بعمل ذلك عي الطبيعة 
ويستحيل تنفيذ اي اختراع بواسطة المراسلة و المراسلة فقط لنقل الارآء والمعلومات وليست لتنفيذ اجهزة علي ارض الواقع .

وانني أشير الي هذا الموضوع ليس للتعارف ولكن للعمل الجادي والتعاون الحقيقي وانتاج شيء ملموس وهذا هو الهدف المطلوب وليس المطلوب ان نراسل بعض مدي الحياه . 

واعتقد اذ لم نتعاون تعاونا حقيقيا وليس كلام علي النت لم نصل الي شيء وما فائدة اي اختراع اذا لم ينفذ ويتطور ثم ننشر مانتوصل اليه الي جميع الناس . 

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## حسن59 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

استكمالا لما سبق :-

الاختراعات موجودة بالفعل وفي انتظار التنفيذ


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل / د محمد باشراحيل عصام نورالدين
> fagrelsabah speeder
> سوف اعرض عليكم اقتراحا جريئا .:31:
> الا وهو تكوين ادارة من المذكورين اعلاه وانا نقوم باستئجار مكان كمركز بحث صغير للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة فى احدى الدول العربية التى يرغب بها الاعضاء تحت اشراف ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويكون عبارة عن مركز خاص لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يتوفر به بعض الامكانيات لمساعدة الباحثين والمخترعين على تنفيذ الابتكارات والاختراعات الخاصة بالطاقة النظيفة ويكون بذلك حققنا شىء جديد لامتنا العربية فعليا وترجمة الامال الى حقائق .
> ...


 


حسن59 قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / فجر الصباح
> 
> من الظاهر أنك فهمت كلامي غلط فأولا أنا أدعوا جميع الاعضاء للاشتراك معنا والاسماء التي تم اختيارها لأنها ذو تأثير داخل الموقع وللتنسيق الاولي فقط ثم ينضم من يشاء من الاعضاء وليس حكرا علي فرقة أو مجموعة .
> 
> ...


 


حسن59 قال:


> استكمالا لما سبق :-
> 
> الاختراعات موجودة بالفعل وفي انتظار التنفيذ


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أشكر لك أخي العزيز م.حسن59 طرح الفكرة..
وهو إقتراح ممتاز .. وأقترح ان يقوم الأعضاء المهتمين.. 
بمخاطبة معاهد البحث العلمي والجامعات ببلدانهم 
لتجميع البيانات ( عمل قاعدة بيانات ) 
المتوفرة عن التجارب والأبحاث والدراسات في البلدان العربية من صميم الواقع 
وحسب الإمكانيات المتاحة والتي تم إجراءها بهذا الخصوص ونتائجها ..
ومن ثم عرضها هاهنا وتصنيفها... لمعرفة اين نحن وكيف نسير .

نستخلص الدروس للمتابعة وتنشيط البحث العلمي .
وإعداد المقترحات والنتائج ووضع إستراتيجية التنفيذ .. 
علنا نرتقي لا اقول درجة ولكن خطوة.
ومسيرة الألف ميل تبدأ من خطوة..فكرة واعدة لو تم تنفيذها . 
وفقك الله أخي حسن.
وبارك فيك وفي الجميع.
​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الواقع كما يلي : 
1- لن تقدم الجامعات أي معلومة متوفرة لديها بالرغم من وجود مراكز بحث عالية الأهمية ............
2- يوجد أصحاب رؤوس أموال يقدمون أموالهم كرعاية لمسرحية أو مهرجان وليس للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ، لقد عرضنا الفكرة على عشرات من المهتمين والذين بحاجة للطاقة ) 
3- يوجد لدينا مجموعات في الملتقى وفي هذا القسم بالذات من أجل العمل على الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة في كل الدول العربية ، أكثرها فاعلية في سوريا , ورغم ذلك لم تصل إلى المستوى المطلوب من التفاعل والتجاوب والأداء الفعال الإيجابي ........ نتمنى تفعيلها ..
4- يوجد مركز أبحاث ألماني جاهز ويرغب بتأسيس مركز رديف في المنطقة العربية وكنت قد عرضت مشاركته في الملتقى هنا ، وطلبنا من جميع أصحاب الأموال ..... ولا يوجد رد حتى الآن ...


----------



## حسن59 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل / محمد بشراحيل 

" اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامك وتشجيعك "


----------



## حسن59 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل / عصام نور الدين 


" اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامك "


----------



## حسن59 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل / فجر الصباح 



" اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامك رغم معارضتك للموضوع ولكي احبك في الله "


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 ديسمبر 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> الواقع كما يلي :
> 1- لن تقدم الجامعات أي معلومة متوفرة لديها بالرغم من وجود مراكز بحث عالية الأهمية ............
> 2- يوجد أصحاب رؤوس أموال يقدمون أموالهم كرعاية لمسرحية أو مهرجان وليس للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ، لقد عرضنا الفكرة على عشرات من المهتمين والذين بحاجة للطاقة )
> 3- يوجد لدينا مجموعات في الملتقى وفي هذا القسم بالذات من أجل العمل على الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة في كل الدول العربية ، أكثرها فاعلية في سوريا , ورغم ذلك لم تصل إلى المستوى المطلوب من التفاعل والتجاوب والأداء الفعال الإيجابي ........ نتمنى تفعيلها ..
> 4- يوجد مركز أبحاث ألماني جاهز ويرغب بتأسيس مركز رديف في المنطقة العربية وكنت قد عرضت مشاركته في الملتقى هنا ، وطلبنا من جميع أصحاب الأموال ..... ولا يوجد رد حتى الآن ...


 صح 1000%
سمعت قولا لاحد النقاد يقول 
لقد اتفق العرب علىa واحدا باجماع الاراء 100% 

وهذ الشئ هو !!!!!!!!
 ان لايتفقوا على شئ ابدا


----------



## حسن59 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> صح 1000%
> سمعت قولا لاحد النقاد يقول
> لقد اتفق العرب علىa واحدا باجماع الاراء 100%
> 
> ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> fagrelsabah قال:
> 
> 
> > صح 1000%
> ...


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي حسن على الفكرة 
الفكرة هي تعبر عن تعاون مثمر . 
ملاحظة . اخي حسن هل ممكن ان تقدر راس مال المشروع !
علماً اني من اشد المهتمين في هذا المجال ولي عدة محاولات .
بارك الله فيك . واتحنى لكم التوفيك والنجاح


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل. كهربائي متوسط
شكرا على اهتمامك وسوف اكتب لك التكلفة باذن الله .


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سوف ننجح باذن الله....


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخ حسن انا عندى فكرتين متسجلين فى اكاديمية البحث العلمى التحرير بالقاهرة يعنى محميين (لو واحد جه يسجلهم مش هيقبلوا) بس ناقص التجربة يعنى لسه لهم شهور ويدخلو قيد التجربة
والفكرتين هم سيارة بلا وقود تسير لمسافات طويلة جدا تصل الى 1000 كلمتر دون الحاجة الى وقود تحتاج فقط راحة نصف ساعه
والفكرة الاخرى محطات كهربائية ذاتية التوليد مثل فكرة الموتور الدائم الحركة ولكنه موتور مقتصد الطاقة جداوقد تم تجربة له بواسطة مهندس صنعه من قطع غيار مواتير قديمة
ساقوم بشرح التجربيتين بالمنتدى بعد ما اجهزهم على الكمبيوتر بالصور
الفكرة نظرى مشروحة 100% نتمنى التعاون انا من المنصورة لو عاوز تبعت لى اميل هذا اميلى 
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*
واى واحد بالمنتدى انا تحت امره

المراسلة عن طريق الخاص .


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل . mohamedhusen951 سوف اراسلك باذن الله واجو تعديل مشاركاتك وحذف عنوانك


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

استكمل لما قبل... احترام قانون الملتقى


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نتمنى للاعضاء المتميزين دوام التوفيق والعطاء


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يجب ان لا نيأئس وسنحاول مئات المرات وهناك طرق كثيرة نسلكها حتى نصل لما نريد تنفيذه ..واننى على يقين ان هناك عشرات من المختراعين وانا اولهم يردون تنفيذ اختراعتهم ولن نحتاج الى افكار من مراكز بحوث وغيرها 
سوف نلح ونحاول على رجال الاعمال حتى يستجبوا لنا وهذا واجبهم نحو امتهم
سوف نكتب رسائل الى جميع اقسام الملتقى .المهندسين العرب. 
نقول فيها
نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع
المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.
ارجومن السيد.د محمد بشراحل الموافقة على ارسال هذة الرسالة الي جميع اقسام الملتقى
كما ارجو منه تثبيت هذا الموضوع
وانا على يقين اننا سوف ننجح ونبهر العالم باذن الله ....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> سوف ننجح باذن الله....


 
وفقك الله أخي مهندس حسن
أعانك الله وسدد خطاك ، ويسرأمورك.​


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

* يجب ان لا نيأئس وسنحاول مئات المرات وهناك طرق كثيرة نسلكها حتى نصل لما نريد تنفيذه ..واننى على يقين ان هناك عشرات من المختراعين وانا اولهم يردون تنفيذ اختراعتهم ولن نحتاج الى افكار من مراكز بحوث وغيرها 
سوف نلح ونحاول على رجال الاعمال حتى يستجبوا لنا وهذا واجبهم نحو امتهم
سوف نكتب رسائل الى جميع اقسام الملتقى .المهندسين العرب. 
نقول فيها
نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع
المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.
ارجومن السيد.د محمد بشراحل الموافقة على ارسال هذة الرسالة الي جميع اقسام الملتقى
كما ارجو منه تثبيت هذا الموضوع
وانا على يقين اننا سوف ننجح ونبهر العالم باذن الله ....*​


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجومن السيد.د محمد بشراحل . الاهتمام بالموضوع اعلاه

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام .......
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 ديسمبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> حسن59 قال:
> 
> 
> > اذا فلنتفق على ان نقدم المزيد من الموضوعات اللتى تشرح المحركات الدائمة الحركة وطرق الحصول على فائض كهربي منها والسيارات اللتى تعمل بالماء  وكيف يمكن الانتقال من البنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعي الى وقود الماء والهيدروجين كوقود نظيف للبيئة ورخيص
> ...


----------



## حسن59 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل/ فجر الصباح
 المحركات الدائمة الحركة وطرق الحصول على فائض كهربي منها والسيارات ا لتى تعمل بالماء وكيف يمكن الانتقال من البنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعي الى وقود الماء والهيدروجين كوقود نظيف للبيئة ورخيص . كل هذا كلام جميل ومفيد وانا اكثر واحد مقتنع به لانى مخترع وقد اخترعت اكثر من خمس اختراعات تعمل بالحركة الذاتية بدون اى تدخل خارجى ولو بسيط .من شأنها تغيير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة فى العالم وغير قادر على تنفيذهم .
ولكن يجب ان نخذ خطوة الى الامام لتنفيذ هذه الاخترعات وعمل ابحاث معملية بجوار الشرح وبث المعلومات الى جميع الاعضاء

وأتمني لك التوفيق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*و مازلت فى انتظار ردك اخى*



حسن59 قال:


> اخى الفاضل/ فجر الصباح
> المحركات الدائمة الحركة وطرق الحصول على فائض كهربي منها والسيارات ا لتى تعمل بالماء وكيف يمكن الانتقال من البنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعي الى وقود الماء والهيدروجين كوقود نظيف للبيئة ورخيص . كل هذا كلام جميل ومفيد وانا اكثر واحد مقتنع به لانى مخترع وقد اخترعت اكثر من خمس اختراعات تعمل بالحركة الذاتية بدون اى تدخل خارجى ولو بسيط .من شأنها تغيير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة فى العالم وغير قادر على تنفيذهم .
> ولكن يجب ان نخذ خطوة الى الامام لتنفيذ هذه الاخترعات وعمل ابحاث معملية بجوار الشرح وبث المعلومات الى جميع الاعضاء
> 
> وأتمني لك التوفيق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​



*



حسن59 قال:



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fagrelsabah 

 
 صح 1000%
سمعت قولا لاحد النقاد يقول 
لقد اتفق العرب علىa واحدا باجماع الاراء 100% 

وهذ الشئ هو !!!!!!!!
 ان لايتفقوا على شئ ابدا [/quote
الاخ الفاضل فجر للصباح
 لماذا لا نكسر القاعدة ونتفق على شىء
==================================================================
 اذا فلنتفق على ان نقدم المزيد من الموضوعات اللتى تشرح المحركات الدائمة الحركة وطرق الحصول على فائض كهربي منها والسيارات اللتى تعمل بالماء  وكيف يمكن الانتقال من البنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعي الى وقود الماء والهيدروجين كوقود نظيف للبيئة ورخيص 

مزيد من الموضوعات ومزيد من الشرح ومزيد من المعلومات 

والله المستعان 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أنقر للتوسيع...

​


حسن59 قال:



 ومازلت في انتظار ردك اخى 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حسن59 قال:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> لم ترد على سؤالى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> هل ستتعاون معنا علي كتابة موضوعات عن المحركات الدائمة الحركة و السيارات اللتى تعمل بالماء ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*جب ان لا نيأئس وسنحاول مئات المرات وهناك طرق كثيرة نسلكها حتى نصل لما نريد تنفيذه ..واننى على يقين ان هناك عشرات من المختراعين وانا اولهم يردون تنفيذ اختراعتهم ولن نحتاج الى افكار من مراكز بحوث وغيرها 
سوف نلح ونحاول على رجال الاعمال حتى يستجبوا لنا وهذا واجبهم نحو امتهم
سوف نكتب رسائل الى جميع اقسام الملتقى .المهندسين العرب. 
نقول فيها
نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع
المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.
ارجومن السيد.د محمد بشراحل الموافقة على ارسال هذة الرسالة الي جميع اقسام الملتقى
كما ارجو منه تثبيت هذا الموضوع
وانا على يقين اننا سوف ننجح ونبهر العالم باذن الله ....​*


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

* ارجومن السيد.د محمد بشراحل . الاهتمام بالموضوع اعلاه

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام .......
*​


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار. ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​*نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع
المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.
انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة **البديلة والمتجددة.*


----------



## م.عماد ك (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> الواقع كما يلي :
> 1- لن تقدم الجامعات أي معلومة متوفرة لديها بالرغم من وجود مراكز بحث عالية الأهمية ............
> 2- يوجد أصحاب رؤوس أموال يقدمون أموالهم كرعاية لمسرحية أو مهرجان وليس للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ، لقد عرضنا الفكرة على عشرات من المهتمين والذين بحاجة للطاقة )
> 3- يوجد لدينا مجموعات في الملتقى وفي هذا القسم بالذات من أجل العمل على الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة في كل الدول العربية ، أكثرها فاعلية في سوريا , ورغم ذلك لم تصل إلى المستوى المطلوب من التفاعل والتجاوب والأداء الفعال الإيجابي ........ نتمنى تفعيلها ..
> 4- يوجد مركز أبحاث ألماني جاهز ويرغب بتأسيس مركز رديف في المنطقة العربية وكنت قد عرضت مشاركته في الملتقى هنا ، وطلبنا من جميع أصحاب الأموال ..... ولا يوجد رد حتى الآن ...


 
أخي الكريم بارك الله بك 
من ناحية التمويل لا شك فيه هو قاعدة مركزية بدونه تبقى الأبحاث حبرا على ورق ولكن
للأسف من هذا المنتدى حاول بعض الناس إستغلال الممولين (ولا أريد ذكر أسماء)سامحهم الله
وإدعوا أو بظنهم أنهم توصلوا لإختراع وإكتشاف للطاقة البديلة على أنها ليس لها مثيل ولم يتوصل بعد لفكرتها أحد!
تم التواصل و بعد مراسلات وهواتف كثيرة تم السفر كذلك لدولة ذلك المخترع!!
وتبين أنه كلام مهترئ(مصدي)ويطول الشرح لأصف لكم الموقف أنذاك ....
وبعد المعاتبة ..أجاب أنا آسف وظننت أني قد توصلت لأمر لأم يصل إليه أحد من قبلي!!!!!
(مع العلم أن مواضيع الأخوة في هذا المنتدى الكريم مشروحة أكثر مما شرح بكلمات لايعي معناها)
كانت تجربة سيئة ولكن لا تدعوا للإحباط لأن الخطأ الأكبر كان مننا بوضعنا الثقة مباشرة وتصديقه
كله خير 
أخوتي الكرام
إن شاء الله وبكلمة مختصرة و وجيزة
من رأى بنفسه أنه فعلا قد أتت تجربته ثمارها أو على وشك (فعليا)فليراسلني ونحن إن شاء الله عند حسن الظن ونسأل المولى عز وجل أن يهدي شباب المسلمين لما فيه مصلحة دينهم ودنياهم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> *جب ان لا نيأئس وسنحاول مئات المرات وهناك طرق كثيرة نسلكها حتى نصل لما نريد تنفيذه ..واننى على يقين ان هناك عشرات من المختراعين وانا اولهم يردون تنفيذ اختراعتهم ولن نحتاج الى افكار من مراكز بحوث وغيرها ​
> 
> سوف نلح ونحاول على رجال الاعمال حتى يستجبوا لنا
> وهذا واجبهم نحو امتهم
> ...







حسن59 قال:


> *ارجومن السيد.د محمد بشراحل . الاهتمام بالموضوع اعلاه*​*
> 
> وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام .......​*


 



حسن59 قال:


> الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار. ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​
> 
> *نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع*
> *المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.*
> *انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة **البديلة والمتجددة.*


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الكريم المهندس حسن 
اشكر لك ثقتك والأمل الذي يبعث القوة والهمة في النفوس ..
وأعذر تأخري في الرد .. سوف اطرح مقترحاتك مع المشرف العام لدراسة إمكانية التنفيذ..
ولا تنسى بأن هذا ملتقى معظم رواده طلبة ومهندسين وليسو رجال اعمال ..
.. ولكن الأمل يحدو كل إنسان مخلص .. 
انا ليس لدي مانع من المشاركة .. في حدود إمكانيات مادية معينة ..
يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص وتزويدي بتكاليف القيام بتجربة واحدة على الأقل ..

وكذلك تزويدي ببرنامج (مسودة) تقريبي عن الكيفية ونقاط البحث والأهداف المرجوة ..لوضع استراتيجية تنفيذية .

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

خى الكريم / م.اعماد ك
اشكرك اخى على اهتمامك .وأحب ان الفت نظرك الى نقطتين
أولا / انا اطلب الدعم للملتقى وليس لى شخصيا
ثانيا / انا فعلا تمكنت من اختراع اكثر من جهاز ذاتى الحركة


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*لم ترد على سؤالي حتى الان ولا اعلم السبب !!!!!!!*



fagrelsabah قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز / فجر الصباح
باذن الله سوف نتعاون وسوف اكتب عن مواضيع الطاقة وموضوع المحرك دائم الحراكة الذى افهم فيه .
وأتمني لك التوفيق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​


----------



## ezzat 2000 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخ حسن وأكثر من أمثالك للنهوض بهذه الأمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع للتثبيت 
والأمل معقود بالله أولا وبأصحاب الهمم العالية 
للتنفيذ على أرض الوقع
والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## حسن59 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل د.محمد باشراحيل
تحيه طيبه وبعد
​اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على أهتمامك البالغ وسعه ادراكك وبث الأمل وعلى اسلوبك الهادى المتزن فى كل المواضيع.
وسوف أرسل لك بأذن الله التفاصيل كامله.​


----------



## حسن59 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​*​* نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع*

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​*انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.*​


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

استاذ حسن لو عندك الاختراع روح سجله دولى فى اكاديمية البحث العلمى واعرضه على شركات خارجية بالورق الدولى واكسب منه فلوس ممكن تمول المركز اللى انتم عاوزين تنشؤه
انا عن نفسى اعرف مذيع بقناة البدر رئيس جمعية بيساعدنى فى تسويق اى اختراع طبى او هندسى مقابل حصوله على اتعاب كنسبة من الارباح
انا مستنى رسائلكم الخاصة بالمنتدى


----------



## د حسين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*بداية النهاية*

بداية النهاية
يبدو اننا وصلنا الى الحلقة ما قبل الأخيرة من مسلسل محرك دائم الحركة (( مهما اختلفت التسميات والطرق ))وهي جمع الأموال من المغفلين ..... وشكرا​


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يا د/ حسين 
اولا: انا لم اطلب الدعم لنفسى ولكن اطلب الدعم لجميع اعضاء الملتقى .
ثانيا: انا ليس لى دخل باى معاملات مادية وستكون هذه المعاملات بمعرفة ادارة الملتقى .
ثالثا: هل انت عربى ومسلم ام من دولة اخرى وتريد احباطنا وتخلفنا ؟ 
رابعا: ارجو ان تكف عن اسلوب الاستفزاز والتهكم والسخرية اللذين يسيطرون على فكرك لان هذا يدل على الفراغ الفكرى وقلة الادراك والوعى والافلاس العلمى
ملحوظة :
لقد حاولت سابقا ان نتعامل بالحوار العلمى واحترام الاخر ولكن وجدت ان لا جدوى من ذلك


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل /mohamedhusen
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وسوف اراسلك للتنسيق فيما بيننا وكيفية تعاوننا 
وفقك الله لما فيه خير هذه الامة


----------



## د حسين (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*توضيح*

السيد حسن المحترم 
أرجو ان تتذكر كامل الحوار بيننا حيث اني طلبت منك رسالة خاصة لأن مشاركاتي لم تتجاوز الخمسين واجبتني بالاعتذار لنفس السبب ولكن مشاركاتك تجاوزت المئة وانا بانتظار هذه الرسالة وشكرا ​


----------



## حسن59 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يا د/ حسين سوف ارسل لك باذن الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

م.عماد ك قال:


> أخي الكريم بارك الله بك
> من ناحية التمويل لا شك فيه هو قاعدة مركزية بدونه تبقى الأبحاث حبرا على ورق ولكن
> للأسف من هذا المنتدى حاول بعض الناس إستغلال الممولين (ولا أريد ذكر أسماء)سامحهم الله
> وإدعوا أو بظنهم أنهم توصلوا لإختراع وإكتشاف للطاقة البديلة على أنها ليس لها مثيل ولم يتوصل بعد لفكرتها أحد!
> ...


 




mohamedhusen951 قال:


> استاذ حسن لو عندك الاختراع روح سجله دولى فى اكاديمية البحث العلمى واعرضه على شركات خارجية بالورق الدولى واكسب منه فلوس ممكن تمول المركز اللى انتم عاوزين تنشؤه
> انا عن نفسى اعرف مذيع بقناة البدر رئيس جمعية بيساعدنى فى تسويق اى اختراع طبى او هندسى مقابل حصوله على اتعاب كنسبة من الارباح
> انا مستنى رسائلكم الخاصة بالمنتدى


 




د حسين قال:


> بداية النهاية​
> 
> يبدو اننا وصلنا الى الحلقة ما قبل الأخيرة من مسلسل محرك دائم الحركة (( مهما اختلفت التسميات والطرق ))وهي جمع الأموال من المغفلين ..... وشكرا​


 


> *استكمالا لما سبق :-*​
> *الاختراعات موجودة بالفعل وفي انتظار التنفيذ*​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
قد يكون من المناسب .. وضع التجربة ومختصر عنها ..​ 
لمعرفة الذين قاموا بها ومدى نجاحها .. ​ 
على ان تعتمد وتستند إلى أسلوب علمي..
فكثير من المحاولات التي يظن أصحابها انها عُملت لأول مرة وانه هو من إكتشفها..
نجد ان هناك من سبقوه .. والسبب هو عدم البحث والتقصي ..​ 
إضافة إلى ضرورة ان يكون لها مردود إقتصادي..​ 
حيث ان إنتاج سلعة او منتج يعتمد على جدواه العلمية والإقتصادية..​ 
والله الموفق.​


----------



## حسن59 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السيد الفاضل/ د محمد بشراحيل
انا لم أطرح فكرة هذا المشروع الا لفحص وفرز الاختراعات عن طريق مجموعة عمل مختارة من من اعضاء الملتقى لاختيار افضل الاختراعات ومدى جدوتها قبل التنفيذ . 
لقد ارسلت لسيادتكم شرح مفصل للموضوع على الخاصية .
ارجو الافادة .
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام​


----------



## jon jak (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاختراعات موجودة بالفعل وفي انتظار التنفيذ*


----------



## حسن59 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​*أنا أملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم *​*وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم 
ملحوظـــــــــــــــة :
جميع الاخترعات تم تجربتها علي ارض الواقع وليست افكار . وعلى اتم الاستعداد للتعاون . واثبات حقيقة الاختراعات
 
*


----------



## م.عماد ك (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​
> 
> *أنا أملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم *​
> *وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم *
> ...


 أخي الكريم 
كما سبق وذكرت نحن إن شاء الله على إستعداد
إن كان الأمر يحتاج للتمويل (أن يكون الإختراع فعليا مميز) وكما ذكرت أن الإختراعات تمت تجربتها بنجاح والله ولي المؤمنين.
وبإمكانك التواصل مع د.محمد باشراحيل ونحن على إستعداد إن شاء الله بعد تأكيد منه.
وإلى د حسين ! أرجو لك ثبات العقل والإيمان وأن لا تكون من المغفلين....
العلم ليس له حدود ...وأنا مؤمن بهذا لأنه لي أو لنا عدة إكتشافات يتم تنفيذها على أرض الواقع وأسأل الله لنا التوفيق ولجميع رجال المسلمين


----------



## د حسين (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*طلب خاص من حسن 59*

شكرا على الرسالة الخاصة ولكنها لاتحوي ايميلك الخاص لأتابع معك وشكرا( وهذا غير ممنوع في الخاصة )


----------



## د حسين (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الى السيد م عماد ك*

للتوضيح أنا أؤيد البحث العلمي باتجاه استثمار الطاقات المتجددة ( شمس رياح مساقط مياه وغيره ) وذكرت ذلك في مشاركاتي السابقة .....لكن اعتراضي على محرك دائم الحركة ...وأرجو ان لا يتم الخلط بينهما ونستشهد بواحد لندافع عن الآخر ..وشكرا ...​


----------



## حسن59 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجومن السيد.د محمد بشراحل . الاهتمام بالموضوع 

** وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام .......*​


----------



## حسن59 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تمهيــــــــــــــــــــد :  

كم من المخترعين لا يجدون من يتعاون معهم لتنفيذ ابتكارتهم واختراعاتهم كما لا يوجد فرق عمل تتعاون فيما بينها لتنفيذ الاختراعات وتطويرها .
وفي مراكز البحث العلمي الحكومي تأخذ الاختراعات عدة سنوات لحين البحث والدراسة .
وهذا المشروع باذن الله سيكون البداية لمساعدة المخترعين العرب علي تنفيذ اختراعاتهم الخاصة بالطاقة المتجددة وسوف يخرج منها باذن الله اختراعات عظيمة ترفع من شأن امتنا العربية .
وسيتم فيه فرز الاختراعات واختيار الافضل لتنفيذها وبث الاعمال وتطورات التي يقوم بها المركز اولا بأول علي الموقع . 
 
 أهداف المشروع 
1- تحقيق الهدف الحقيقي من المحاورات والمدخلات العلمية داخل الموقع وترجمتها الي حقائق ملموسه .
2- تشجيع الاعضاء وغيرهم علي الابتكار ومحاولة الاختراعات .
3- العمل علي بث روح التعاون بين الاعضاء .
4- تشجيع اقسام اخري ان يحوذوا حذونا .
5- جذب المخترعين والمبدعين وانشاء فرق عمل .
6- استئصال اجزاء من بيع وتسويق المخترعات لتطوير الموقع والمركز ان شاء الله وفتح مراكز في دول اخرى


----------



## حسن59 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

* السيد.د محمد بشراحل .
**
بدون مدخلاتك فقدنا كثيرا من الامل *​


----------



## zourkane (1 يناير 2010)

*وفق الله الجميع لكل خير*


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (1 يناير 2010)

بوجود خبراء ومصممين وباحثين جامعيين وممولين بالامكان انشاء هاد المعهد العربي للابحاث العلمية ومن الممكن وجود ممولين قادربن على فعل الخير الدي يرجع على البشرية بالنفع العميم ولو وجد من يجمع الشمل لهائلاء الخبراءلنمت هاده الفكرة ولاصبحت حقيقة تعود على النفع للعرب خاصة وللعالم عامة فهناك ابحاث علمية مهمة صالحة للتنفيدوغير مكلفة لوصلنا الى الهدف المنشود الا وهو الابداع في الوطن العربي.
عبد الحفيظ باحر


----------



## حسن59 (1 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل عبد الحفيظ باحر



بارك الله فيك​


----------



## زهير النابلسي (1 يناير 2010)

أنا أسف على الوقة الذي ظيعته في قرائة المهاترات بينكم بدل المعلومات أو الفائدة من أقوالكم


----------



## حسن59 (2 يناير 2010)

السيد الفاضل / د محمد بشراحيل

بارك الله فيك وسوف احاول بكل جهدى تحقيق هذا الامل وارجو مسعدتنا معناويا . 

وسوف يخرج منها اختراعات عظيمة ترفع من شأن امتنا باذن الله


----------



## حسن59 (5 يناير 2010)

أن شاء الله سوف سننفذ المستحيل وسوف نتعاوان
 
على الخير...... 
​


----------



## مالك606 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أستاذ حسن 59
اي إختراع في العالم يبدأ بفكرة بسيطة ثم يتبع ذلك الكثير من الجهد والوقت والتجارب الناجحة والفاشلة والأفكار السلبية والإيجابية ولكنه باللإصرار والإرادة القوية والمتابعة وعدم الإستسلام سيخرج إلى حيز الوجود ربما يفيد البشرية والعالم بأسره وهناك امثلة كثيرة ......................
اريد ان اقول شيء آخر الفكرة البسيطة ربما تكون ضرب من الخيال حيث هناك قوانين اكتشفها العلماء في السابق فيما يخص الطاقة على سبيل المثال ولم ياتي أحد لينقضها أوربما ليضيف إليها شيء............ إذا فكر أحدنا بذلك يصدم بكثير من العوائق 
العرب......؟ ليس كل العرب إعتادوا على الإستهلاك في كل شيء حتى إستهلاك الأفكار والإختراعات وحدثوا أنفسهم بانه ليس هناك جدوىإقتصادية من هذا ومن ذاك ,إذااستوردناها من الصين أرخص من تصنيعها في بلادنا .....................هذا هو التفسير المريح الذي تربينا عليه في السابق 
وأخيراً أرجو منك سيدي الفاضل أن تقبلني أحد الأعضاء فيما تريد إنشاءه 
 والله الموفق


----------



## حسن59 (6 يناير 2010)

* الاخ الفاضل / المهندس
 المشرف العام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تمهيــــــــــــــــــــد: 

الموضوع هـــــــــــــو :


انشاء مكان كمركز بحث صغير للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة فى احدى الدول لعربية التى يرغب بها الاعضاء تحت اشراف ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويكون عبارة عن مركز خاص لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يتوفر به بعض الامكانيات لمساعدةالباحثين والمخترعين على تنفيذ الابتكارات والاختراعات الخاصة بالطاقةالنظيفة ويكون بذلك حققنا شىء جديد لامتنا العربية فعليا وترجمة الامال الى واقع .
كم من المخترعين لا يجدون من يتعاون معهم لتنفيذ ابتكارتهم واختراعاتهم كمالا يوجد فرق عمل تتعاون فيما بينها لتنفيذ الاختراعات وتطويرها .
وفي مراكز البحث العلمي الحكومي تأخذ الاختراعات عدة سنوات لحين البحث والدراسة .
وهذا المشروع باذن الله سيكون البداية لمساعدة المخترعين العرب علي تنفيذاختراعاتهم الخاصة بالطاقة المتجددة وسوف يخرج منها باذن الله اختراعات عظيمة ترفع من شأن امتنا العربية 
وسيتم فيه فرز الاختراعات واختيار الافضل لتنفيذها وبث الاعمال وتطورات التي يقوم بها المركز اولا بأول علي الموقع

اقتباس عبد الحفيظ باحرعضوبوجوذ خبراء ومصممين وباحثين جامعيين وممولين بالامكان انشاء هذا المعهد العربي للابحاث العلمية ومن الممكن وجود ممولين قادربن على فعل الخير الذي يرجع على البشرية بالنفع العميم ولو وجد من يجمع الشمل لهؤلاء الخبراء لنمت هذهالفكرة ولأصبحت حقيقة تعود على النفع للعرب خاصة وللعالم عامة فهناك ابحاث علمية مهمة صالحة للتنفيدوغير مكلفة لوصلنا الى الهدف المنشود الا وهوالابداع في الوطن العربي.

أهداف المشروع
1- تحقيق الهدف الحقيقي من المحاورات والمدخلات العلمية داخل الموقع وترجمتها الي حقائق ملموسه .
2- تشجيع الاعضاء وغيرهم علي الابتكار ومحاولة الاختراعات .
3- العمل علي بث روح التعاون بين الاعضاء .
4- تشجيع اقسام اخري ان يحوذوا حذونا .
5- جذب المخترعين والمبدعين وانشاء فرق عمل .
6- استئصال اجزاء من بيع وتسويق المخترعات لتطوير الموقع والمركز ان شاء الله وفتح مراكز في دول اخرى .
اقتباس د محمد بشراحيل
 د.محمد باشراحيل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الكريم المهندس حسن
اشكر لك ثقتك والأمل الذي يبعث القوة والهمة في النفوس ..
وأعذر تأخري في الرد .. سوف اطرح مقترحاتك مع المشرف العام لدراسة إمكانية التنفيذ..
ولا تنسى بأن هذا ملتقى معظم رواده طلبة ومهندسين وليسو رجال اعمال ..
.. ولكن الأمل يحدو كل إنسان مخلص .. 
انا ليس لدي مانع من المشاركة .. في حدود إمكانيات مادية معينة ..
يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص وتزويدي بتكاليف القيام بتجربة واحدة على الأقل ..
وكذلك تزويدي ببرنامج (مسودة) تقريبي عن الكيفية ونقاط البحث والأهداف المرجوة ..لوضع استراتيجية تنفيذية . 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.
مركز البحث :
المركز عبارة عن شقة مبدئيا ويتم فرشها ببعض الاثاث والكراسي وجهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالموقع عن طريق شبكة النت ويكون بها معمل به بعض التربيزات ( منضدة ) للعمل عليها وبعض العدد اليدوية البسيطة وبعض الخامات التي يتم استمعالها في التجارب مثل : المغماطيسات غيرها .

التكلفـــة:
التكلفة تقريبيا حوالي عشرون الف جنيه مصري أو خمسة الاف دولار
ايهما اقرب او حسب الامكانيات .

,,, ارجو مساعدتي في تنسيق هذا الموضوع واضافة النصائح 
انا لم اطلب الدعم لنفسى ولكن اطلب الدعم لجميع اعضاء الملتقى
انا ليس لى دخل باى معاملات مادية وستكون هذه المعاملات بمعرفة ادارة الملتقى
وكما اشارت سيادتكم .
بخصوص موضوع الدعم لمثل هذه المشاريع فهي تكون غالباً تعاونية من عدد من الأعضاء ..
علي ان يتم تولي أمرها من إدارة الملتقى أو بأشخاص نثق بهم حتى لا ينخدع الجميع ..

ملحوظة :

أناأملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم
وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم 

جميع الاخترعات تم تجربتها علي ارض الواقع وليست افكار . وعلى اتم الاستعداد للتعاون . واثبات حقيقة الاختراعات
وفقكم الله الي ما فيه من خير لهذه الامة*


----------



## حسن59 (6 يناير 2010)

رجاء​السيد المشرف العام / المهندس
والسيد د / محمد بشراحيل

 
الاهتمام بالموضوع والافادة​


----------



## الصقر30 (6 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
أتفق تماما مع الأخ fagrelsabah فإن أصحاب الأموال في وطننا العربي لا يقدمون الدعم المادي إلا للمواهب في الغناء الهابط أو الرياظة إما لقصر النظر أو خوف من ....
أظن أن ما دام الإخترعات موجودة إي أن ليس هناك خطر من السرق الفكرة أقترح أن يقدم الأخ حسن59 أحد الإخترعت ويقسم العمل على مجموعة من الأعضاء ويقدم كل عضو النتيجة التي حصل عليها


----------



## د حسين (7 يناير 2010)

*الى الأخ حسن*

تحية طيبة لصديقي وحبيبي السيد حسن:
طالما انك توصلت لعدد من الاختراعات .... وأتمنى ذلك .... يا أخي استغن عن واحد منها واشرحه لنا بالتفصيل الممل عسى أن نقتنع منك . وأقسم أنني لن أسرقه منك ..... وشكرا​


----------



## SharpMind (8 يناير 2010)

وفقك الله يا أخي في الفكرة الرائعة
في البدية نحن طلاب
ولكن كنت قبل دخولي للجامعة أتأمل في استخدام الأجهزة الحديثة التي تضمها الجامعة الإسلامية
ولكن مع الحرب راح كل شي والجامعة طمنتنا على إنها تنتظر دخول مواد البناء وفتح المعابر حتي تقوم بالضروري
ومن هاذي اللحظة حطرح الفكرة على أصحابي ونبدأ سويا في مركز صغير للأبحاث 
أحد أصدقائي عامل في بيتو مختبر بسيط يحوي بعض المعدات البسيطة اللي بتفيدنا نوعا ما
وغدا حقابل الشباب وخلال شهرين بالكثير حنجهز المكان


----------



## hhmady (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا واحد من الناس عندى ابتكار بس مش عارف يد العون فيه وشوفت فى استغلال بعض الناس مثل حكومه دبى عرضه عليا انى اعمال معهم ويعطى لى مكافاه رمزيه على مجهودتى فى الابتكار بس لازم يكون فى حمايه للمبتكار حق الملكيه وانا احبذ هذه الفكره لكى يتم الاتقاء بالافكار والعمل على كيفيه التسويق له والحمايه الفكريه لهذا الفكره واشكر جهدكم على الافكر الرئعه التى تسب فى خدمه الوطن العربى ونسيت اكمل موضوع دبى اه واخيرا ذهبت وسفرت مصر ونسيت الموضوع وركنتو على الرف عوذين تعرفو هو اه هو عباره عن مياه ومضاف اليه ماده هذه المياه تعمل على اطفاء الحريق ؟ اذى هقول ليكم لو جبت ورقه واضفه عليه مياه عاديه ورمته فى النار اه الى يحصل ؟ ستتبخر المياه وتحترق اما المياه التى اعماله اذا احضره ورقه واضفت عليه المياه ورمته فى النار لا تحترق بفض الله


----------



## SharpMind (9 يناير 2010)

يا إخواني يا ريت نبرة التعجيز تختفي
وأنا كنت أظن أني بين عقول مبدعة ولكن للأسف لا يمتلك الكثيرين حس الإبداع
والنبرة التعجيزية دايما بسمعها 
والحين أجينا لمواضيع المحركات دائمة الحركة مثل المحرك المغناطيسي والمثبطين هم هم بأسنة مختلفة ومنمقة
وأيضا العجلة التي تدور باستخدام عجلة الجاذبية اللي موجودة في أحد المواضيع
في النهاية بدي أعاتب إدارة المنتدى الكرام ليش ما تحظروا الناس المثبطين حسب معلومات بتقدرو تحظروا رقم الأى بي 
برضو أسفين على الإزعاج


----------



## حسن59 (9 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/عاهد عيد
وفقك الله بما تريد القيام به وأرجو أخبارى أولا بأول عن التطورات التى ستتوصل اليها باذن الله.


----------



## حسن59 (9 يناير 2010)

أخى وصديقى وحبيبى/ د.حسين
انا لو حلفتلك على الميه تجمد مش هتصدقنى
(مثال مصرى)


----------



## حسن59 (9 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل/ hhmady
وفقك الله وأرجو أن تصبر حتى تأتيك الفرصة المناسبة أو أن يوفقنى الله فى تنفيذ الفكرة المطروحة بتكوين مركز الأبحاث الذى اسعى من أجله وأرجو أن تراسلنى عالخاص لنرى كيفية التعاون
وفقكم الله.


----------



## د حسين (10 يناير 2010)

*الى الأخ حسن*



حسن59 قال:


> أخى وصديقى وحبيبى/ د.حسين
> انا لو حلفتلك على الميه تجمد مش هتصدقنى
> (مثال مصرى)


 ياصديقي هذا جواب دبلوماسي...... أرجو منك جوابا علميا وعمليا وشكرا​


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

sharpmind قال:


> يا إخواني يا ريت نبرة التعجيز تختفي
> وأنا كنت أظن أني بين عقول مبدعة ولكن للأسف لا يمتلك الكثيرين حس الإبداع
> والنبرة التعجيزية دايما بسمعها
> والحين أجينا لمواضيع المحركات دائمة الحركة مثل المحرك المغناطيسي والمثبطين هم هم بأسنة مختلفة ومنمقة
> ...



اضم صوتى الى صوتك اخى الكريم


----------



## د حسين (12 يناير 2010)

*وانا اعاتبهم ايضا*



fagrelsabah قال:


> اضم صوتى الى صوتك اخى الكريم


 
وانا اعاتبهم ايضا لماذا لا تحظروا الأعضاء المضللين ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يناير 2010)

د حسين قال:


> وانا اعاتبهم ايضا لماذا لا تحظروا الأعضاء المضللين ؟؟؟؟؟


لانك منهم 

فسلاحك الكذب والسب والشتم لمن يريد ان يتعلم التكنولوجيا 

وان طالبناك بسندك العلمى لم نجد لك سند سوى السب والشتم فهذا سلاح السارقين 
الست انت من يكذب ويضلل القراء وتدخل الموضوعات لتسخر من اصحابها و ان كشفوا خبث امرك قمت بسبهم 

فهذا خلقك السب والشتم لمن قال الصدق

الم اكشف كذبك فى عدة موضوعات وطالبتك بالرد العلمى فنما كان جزائي الا سبي وشتم 

فالى متى يترك المشرفون امثالك ينشرون الفساد بالمنتدى 
*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في تلك الشرذمة اللتى لا هم لها الا محاربة العرب والمسلمين ولا تريد لهم الا الجهل والتخلف 

فان جئت بخبر واختراع 
دخلوا الموضوع ليعيثوا فيه فسادا
ويقوموا بالتكذيب 

وان طلبت منهم السند والمحدر العلمى تهربوا وقاموا بالسب والشتم لماذا 

لانهم يكرهون ان تصل الينا التكنولوجيا المحجوبه عنا 

وللاسف هى عضويات متعدده لشخصواحد واعتقد انه محترف فى استخدام برامج تغيير الايبي وكذالك رقم البلد حتى نظن انه من بلاد مختلفه 

فاسلوبه واحد السخرية والاستهزاء وتكذيب اختراعات الاخرين وان رددنا قام ابالسب والشتم 
فالسارق لا يملك دليل البطش للتغطيه على جرائمه فالى متى التطاول على الاعضاء بمنتدى الطاقة المتجددة 

فكل عضو يكتب ويتحدث عن المحركات دائمة الحركة مصيره التكذيب والسخرية والاستهزاء فان قام بالدفاع عن اختراعه كان مصيره السب والشتنم 

وللاسف عندما كان الاخ محمد الكردى مشرفا على القسم كان يمنعهم من التجريح 
اما الان فلا احد يقف امامهم 

وعندما كتبت الاعتداء ات والظلم الذى يقع على فى احد الموضوعات بالمنتدى قام المشرف بغلقه 

فما الذى يحدث بمنتدى الطاقة المتجددة 

وسيسالنا الله تعالى عن تلك الرسالة وذالك العلم ومن يحابه8 ليظل المسلمين في قمة الجهل والتخلف عن اللحاق بركب التكنولوجيا


اهكذا الرد *​*اقتباس:*
*اهكذا يكون الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟ يا فاجر الصباح ؟؟؟ ماذا سيكون موقفك بعد فشل أوهامك ؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟ ستكون أقل فهما من تلك الحيوانات ؟؟؟؟ ... من فمك أدينك ...والبادئ أظلم...
أرجو من المشرف معالجة الموضوع ووضع حدا للسفهاء من قومي؟؟
*​









 

 

 
*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172634-2.html




وهذا الموضوع الذى قام المشرف بغلقه 
مع العلم بانه ايام الاخ محمد الكردى جزاه الله عنا خيرا ما كان ليحدث مثل هذا 


**اقتباس:*
* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

منذ ايام تم التعدى على بالاساءة مرة والاستهزاء مرة والسخرية مرة والتكذيب كثيرا 

فلماذا كل هذا التعدى والظلم على ؟ 

هل لانه هناك من يحقد على نقل علوم الطاقة الحرة لخدمة المسلمين والعرب كافة ؟

ام لانه يعتقد انه افضل من الاخرين فيحق له الاستهزاء بهم والسخرية منهم بل واكثر من ذالك فيقوم بالتعدى عليهم بالسب والشتم ؟

ولماذا يقوم بدخول المنتدى بعدة عضويات كل هدفها التكذيب بدون سند علمى ؟

لماذا يحاول نسب كل الاختراعات الى شخصيا مع العلم اننى لم اذكر ابدا انها اختراعاتى ؟
فهل يحاول من وارء هذا التعتيم على الطاقة النظيفة والحرة الرخيصة بجعلها صادرة من شخص واحد ام انه لايستطيع فهم انها اختراعات لعلماء قدموا الخير للبشرية وعلى راسهم العالم نيكولاي تسلا ؟

بعد ان كتب الاخ المشرف على المنتدى ان علينا ان نلتزم باصول الحوار على اساس علمى 
فقررت عدم الدخول للمنتدى لفترة قصيرة وعند عودتى اجد ان هناك من لا هم له الا السخرية والتعدى على 

وساضع لكم مايثت ذالك حتى تتاكدوا من انه هناك من يرفض الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة 


واطلب من المشرفين عدم تغيير عنوان الموضوع او حذفه 
وذالك لمنفعه المسلمين حتى نعلم هل الطاقة البديلة مهاجمة من قبل جهه او فرد معين ام لا ؟

فهذه مشاركة لا ارضي بها ولتروا ما هو الرد من قبل العضو الاخر عليه 

 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د حسين 

 
ببساطة يمكن استنتاج ان العضو الجديد الطاقة البديلة هو نفسه فجر الصباح واتخذ هذه الحيلة للدخول متخفيا وراء هذا الاسم الجديد ليدافع عن فكرة محرك دائم الحركة بدليل انه جديد وهذه مشاركته الأولى كما هو واضح من ملفه ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل ويمتلك نفس الطريقة الهجومية على باقي أفرعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم ....
.. إلعب غيرها يا ذكي ؟؟؟؟
أما توليد الكهرباء من السد العالي فذاك أمر مختلف ... حيث أن الله عز وجل هو الذي رفع المياه الى السماء وانزلها مطرا ثم انهارا ونحن استفدنا من سقوطها ...فهل تستطيع ان ترفع المياه بعد السد الى ما قبله ؟؟؟؟؟​

عزيزى / د. حسين

هو نفسه فجر الصباح
- لست أدرى عمن تتحدث، فهل لمجرد أننى عضو جديد أصبح من المهاجمين السابقين بأى شكل من الأشكال .... على كل حال هذا منتدى فنى متخصص ويمكنهم معرفة هل انا نفس الشخص السابق الذى أشرت اليه أم لا؟ من خلال ال - ip - وبالتالى فالحديث فى ذلك الأمر لا طائل منه.
ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل
أعتقد أنك تقصد (يجيد) ..... الإقتباس والنسخ والقص واللصق ليست حكراً على هذا المنتدى وليست من المقومات الفريدة التى تميز منتدى عن أخر فجميع المنتديات لها نفس الخاصية والمقومات.
 
على كل حال هناك إلتباس فى الموضوع عندى، لأن حديثى بالكامل كان يدور حول توليد الكهرباء من قوة إندفاع المياه، أما عن المواتير ذاتيه الحركه فهذا أمر ليست لدى الخلفية الكافية عنه للتحاور فيه بشكل علمى سواء بالنفى أو بالإثبات ولكن الفيلم الذى عرض يعطى إنطباع معين لدى لا أستطيع أن أجزم به مالم يتأكد ذلك لدى بشكل عملى.
وفى النهاية أعتذر عن أى إساءة غير متعمده للإخوان ويعلم الله أن الدافع وراء ذلك هو أننى رأيت حوارات غير منطقية فى هذا الموضوع (الطاقة الحرة على وجه العموم) ومهاجمين ليس لديهم دليل نفى مقنع يدحض ما نراه من وقائع مصوره، وأما الحديث عن نظريات الطاقه وما الى ذلك ، فتلك مجرد نظريات قابلة للتغيير بفعل الإكتشافات وأعتقد أنك لا تخالفنى فى هذا الرأى، ولعل فى تكنولوجيا النانو ما سوف يدحض نظريات علمية كثيرة ويحدث طفرة علمية لم يسبق لها مثيل (هذا إن سمح لها بالظهور على أرض الواقع بشكل فعال ولم يوؤدها عبدة المال) لذا أنصح الإخوان بالقراءة فى هذا الموضوع فهو قد فاق حدود الخيال العلمى.
وأشكر لكم تحاوركم البناء، ولا يفوتنى أن أشكر صاحب الموضوع على ما بذله من جهد ليس له منه إلا الدعاء (وكفى بذلك من أجر).
 ===================================

فهل هذا يعقل ان يقول لاحد العب عيرها ياذكي 
اسف فهذا لا اقبل من احد 
فلست هنا للعب 
**كود PHP:*
*  هو نفسه فجر الصباح واتخذ هذه الحيلة للدخول متخفيا وراء هذا الاسم الجديد 
  *​
*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

لماذا هل تم طردى من المنتدى حتى ادخل متخفيا 

ام ان كلمة الحق لم تعجبه فبدا بالهجوم على عضو اخر فقط لانه مقتنع بالطاقة الحرة ومحركاتها

لماذا استخدم كلمة متخفيا فهل انا اساءت اليه ليقول هذا ام لانه حاقد على قلايريد من يتحدث عن الطاقة الحرة ابدا 

===

**اقتباس:*
*ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل ويمتلك نفس الطريقة الهجومية على باقي أفرعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم .* 
*من الذى يقوم بالهجوم على الاخر هنا ؟؟

لماذ تم مهاجمة هذا العضو الجديد 

هل لان هناك من يملك الحق فى الاساءة الى الاخرين ولا يحق بلاحد محاسبته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

===============

**اقتباس:*
*.. إلعب غيرها يا ذكي ؟؟؟؟* 
*اهذا هو الادب وحسن الخلق المطلوب ان نلتزم به فى المنتدى 

هل على ان لاقبل هذا الطلم ولماذا ؟

فالساكت هن العلم شيطان اخرس 

فهل لان نقل العلم اصبح فى نظره خطاء 
اذا فعلينا ان لانتعلم شيئا لان كل العلوم منقوله من العلماء الينا 

===========================================

البعض لا يعلم ان لكل قاعدة استثناء 

**اقتباس:*
حكيم عمر 
عضو
* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكراً أخي مبتدئ لينوكس على جهدك

و لكنني أقترح عليك إعادة حساباتك جيداً فمبدأ مصونية الطاقة من البديهيات

في الهندسة و تجاوزه يعتبر كفر في مصطلحات الهندسة

أرجو أن تتقبل مروري.... وشكراً*​ 
*تلك المشاركة اللتى اغضبت احد الاعضاء ليبداء فى السخرية منى 
===============================

الرابط هناhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743-2.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743-2.html




================

**اقتباس:*
د حسين 
عضو


 

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله* 
* يقول السيد حسن
(فأنا أملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم 
وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم 
ملحوظـــــــــــــــة :
جميع الاخترعات تم تجربتها علي ارض الواقع وليست افكار  .)
يا سيد حسن أتمنى من كل قلبي أن يكون كلامك سليما وانا متأكد أنك قرأت وصدقت ولكن للأسف ان التجارب العملية أكدت خطأ النظرية 
ونحن لانكذب العرب بل حتى الأجانب والاوروبيون الذي سبقونا كثيرا في أساليب الاحتيال والنصب
وشكرا*​ 
*هل ان لم يعجبه رد احد الاعضاء يبداء فى تكذيبه والاساءة اليه 

مع ان الاصول انه ان كان غير مقتنع برد فليتركه او يردج بالاسانيد ولياتنا بها 
فهل كل الناس فى نظره استذة فى الاحتيال والنصب 

فمن الذى يحتال وينصب هنا ؟
==========================

**اقتباس:*
alsane 
عضو فعال جداً 

* يعني نقلت الفيلم بدك ايانا نصدق الكذبة
وين ابتحلم 5 liter في الدقيقة يدور المحرك
اعطيني اسم شركة انتجت سيارة هيدروجين تسخدم المحرك الاحتراقي ,لا يوجد لانه مكلف حيث يتم استخدام الهيدروجين لانتاج الكهرباء في تدوير السيارة
كل الذي تراه على الانترنت غير صحيح ما الا الى التشويش
اثبت العكس اذا انا حساباتي خطأ
*​ 
*ماتراه اعيينا ليس كذبا 

فلماذا هنا الا من همه التكذيب 

ان الفديو يشرح التجربة بوضوح فمن يبلها او يرفضا فهذا له 

اذا لماذا تقول انها كذب 


فمن الذى همه الكذب بالمنتدى 

**اقتباس:*
*اعطيني اسم شركة انتجت سيارة هيدروجين تسخدم المحرك الاحتراقي* 
*شركة BMW 7

ان كنت لاتعلم فهى سيارة تسير بالهيدروجين او البنزين بها خزانان
تماما مثل السيارات اللتى تسير بالبنزين او الغاز الطبيعي بها خزانان

**اقتباس:*
*كل الذي تراه على الانترنت غير صحيح ما الا الى التشويش
اثبت العكس اذا انا حساباتي خطأ* 
*
بل كل ماراه صحيح واعتقد ان سيارة بي ام دبليوا الفئة السابعه توضح ذالك 
وهى ليست للبيع لاسباب اقتصادية ولكنها جاهزة للانتاج 

فمن الذى يكذب هنا شركة بي ام دبليوا ام من ؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137893.html
========================



---------------------------------

**اقتباس:*
* المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hho 

 
ولكن هل يؤثر هذا الغاز على ماكينه السيارة علما انه ليس هيدروجين سائل هو هواء 
وما الذي يلزم لتغيير في الماكينه كانني سمعت نغير في الصمامات وغيره 
وان هذا الغاز يعمل على تآكل المحرك 
والغريب والعجيب 
انه كيف سنسيطر على هذاالمحرك في زياده السرعه ونقصانها هذا الغاز يشتعل بفرقعه شديدة
ولم اشاهد في الفيديوهات السابقة تجربة للنظام الي ركبه فقط كلام ولا فهمت شيء:7:
ياريت احد من الدارسين المهندسين المجربين وغير الناقلين للمواضيع ان يرد على اسالتي 
لانني مهتم جدا في هذا الموضوع وبقي عندي شغله التركيب على المحرك 
وياريت تكتبو لي اسم هذا الكربوريتر المستخدم في الصوره حتى ابحث عنه وماهي مواصفاته

انتظر ردودكم على كل ما سالت رجااااااااء
* 
*اضع الموضوع ولا اجد الا التجريح من الحين للاخر 

**اقتباس:*
*اريت احد من الدارسين المهندسين المجربين وغير الناقلين للمواضيع ان يرد على اسالتي * 
*اذا ضعه فى موضوع منفرد ولا تلمح الى ان الموضوع منقول 
وان كان منقول فاكتب من الذى كتبه ومن اين نقلته 

ام اننى على ان اتقبل الاساءة دائما 
هذا حرام وظلم كبير 

===============================

وهنا تعقيبه والرد من الاخ محمد الكردى عليه 

**اقتباس:*
* سبحان الله ليه نفوسكم مشحونه هكذا 
انا قلت لم افهم شيء من تلك الصور 
سبحان الله 
اين اسلوب التجريح ام انه فقط عجز عن الرد  هنا التجريح أخي الكريم .... المشرف

وفي المشاركة السابقة انا عدلت التجريح ....

أرجوك على الأقل احترم مجهوده في طرح الموضوع .... شكرا لك*​ 
*اقتباس:*
*اين اسلوب التجريح ام انه فقط عجز عن الرد* 
*عجز عن الرد هل هذا اسلوب الحوار ام انه مطاردة لمن يشرح موضوعات الطاقة الحرة ومحاوله التعدى والاساء والسخرية منه 

======================


وهناك الكثير والكثير مثل تلك المشاركات اللتى لاهدف لها الا الاساءة لكل من قدم لنا علوم الطاقة البديلة 
فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

الى متى على تحمل هذا الظلم والاساءة ؟؟؟؟* 
*اقتباس:*
* حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

مازال الاستهزاء والسخرية هو الحل الوحيد لمن يريد منع الطاقة الحرة 

اليكم المزيد من المضايقات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168407-3.html#post1411792




19-12-2009, 08:42 PM رقم المشاركة : [25 (permalink)] أحمد السماوي 
عضو فعال






 











 لو كل الأراء تم مناقشتها بعصبية الأخ fagrelsabah ...لكانت النهايه ....مستشفى الأمراض العصبيه ...

يا أخي المشكله أننا بسبب دراساتنا السابقه وجميع ما خبرناه من حياتنا العلميه يؤيد فكرة قانون حفظ الطاقه ...وألى أن نختبر محرك ينتج طاقه أكثر مما يستهلك ..نحن نصر على هذا القانون ....وأعتقد أن المحركات المذكوره تعتمد على مبدأ التنافر الكهرومغناطيسي ...ولا يمكن أعتبار هذه العمليه تتضمن خرق لقانون حفظ الطاقه ....وبالمناسبه ...الجميع بحاجه ألى أن يستعمل محرك ينتج أكثر مما يستهلك والجميع بحاجه ألى محركات لا تحتاج الى طاقه ...وهذا شيء مفرح ومبهج ...وليس هناك أي محاوله للتعتيم على اي فكره مطروحه ..كما يتوهم خطأً البعض ....فليس من المنطق أن يرفض الأنسان ما ينفعه وبصوره جذريه ستقلب الحياة رأساً على عقب ..ولكننا في نفس الوقت لانريد الأنجرار ..أنجرار الطفل المسحور ...بأتجاه أفكار وأراء ساذجه وسطحيه من أناس غير متخصصين ...وما في ذلك أي ضير كما أعتقد ...تحياتي للجميع ...​*​ 
*
وهناك الكثير من الاعتداءات 
ان اردتم جمعتها لكم على الكثير من الاعضاء 

فالى متى هذا الطلم بالمنتدى ليس على وحدى وانما على الكثير من الاعضاء الذين لاهم لهم الا التكذيب وارضاء شياطينهم بالسخرية من المسلمين وعلينا ان لا نتعلم شيئا من التكنولوجيا الحديثة 

فالى متى يظل هذا الظلم 






============================

هنا تهرب من الرد عندما اثبت له اكاذيبه 




**اقتباس:*
* اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د حسين 

 
الأخ المحترم فجر الصباح تحدثت بالأرقام عن حاجة سيارة صغيرة للغاز( على شكل غاز ) ......ويبدو انك لاتعرف ان خزان الغاز الطبيعي الموجود بالسيارات الحالية يكون على شكل سائل لأنه تحت ضغط وبالتالي لا يأخذ حجما كبيرا ويتحول الى غاز بالضغط الجوي وبشكل تقريبي فان كل واحد ليتر من الغاز الطبيعي السائل يتحول الى سبعة آلاف ليتر غاز غازي ولايحتاج لشاحنة ...لذا يرجى عدم الخلط وتبين قبل ان ترد بردود ساخرة .... ثم انك سخرت مرارا من كتاب الفيزياء المسلية فهل قرأته ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقرأه قبل ان ترد عليه ففيه توضيح للأفكار الواهمة التي تبني عليها اسس اختراعاتك 
أما بالنسبة للأخ هبة : أقول اني خبـير بشؤون الغازات وخاصة الأوكسجين وقد أنجزت في العام الماضي جهاز توليد الأوكسجين من الهواء مباشرة من الهواء المضغوط بطريقة psa وتعني pressure swing adsorptionوبهذا تكون سوريا أول دولة عربية تمتلك هذه التكنولولجيا بعد تسع دول بالعالم كانت ومازالت تحتكر سر هذه التكنولوجيا حيث انطلق الاختراع من أمريكا منذ حوالي ثلاثين سنة وتسرب لأوروبا بعد حوالي عشر سنوات ثم الصين وأخيرا توصلنا الى انتاجه عمليا بشكل صناعي ونسوقه الآن للدول العربية وهذا مفيد جدا للمشافي حيث يقدم الأوكسجين مباشرة لشبكة المشفى بضغط خمسة بار وبنقاوة 94% وبكلفة تقل سبع مرات عن سعر الأوكسجين بالطرق المعروفة اضافة الى الاستغناء عن نقل الاسطوانات الفولاذية وفك وتركيب وغير ذلك وهومطابق لمواصفة عالمية iso 10083 الخاصة بالأوكسجين الطبي المولد بطريقة psa ..... اخواني الأعزاء سأنشر بحثا مفصلا عن هذه التكنولوجيا اذا اعجبكم الموضوع ....علما اننا لم نخترعه ولكننا استطعنا تفكيك أسرار التصنيع وأنتجناه ) ولكن أرجو أن تعلموا أنه بالعلم تتقدم الأمم وايضا بالبحث العلمي وليس بالعناد والغباء  ؟؟؟؟ قصدت بهذا المثال انني أجرب ما يقترب من العقل والمنطق ويؤيد العلم ( أخي العزيز لايجوز تجريب ما ثبت فشله والمحرك دائم الحركة ثابت فشله بعد تجريب خمسمئة سنة وعلى كل الأصعدة ولدى كل الشعوب ) ....وشكرا​

 اذا عملنا بنصيحتك وطبقا لما تظنه انت  اقتباس:
وما تجده على صفحات الانترنت كله كذب وخداع  
<

فان رودودك كلها كذب وخداع 

لاننا لايجب ان نصدقها فكل مايكتب على الانترنت من وجهة نظرك انت انها كلها كذب وخداع 
ولم نجد ادله علمية توكد رفضك للتكنوجيا سوى رايك الشخصي 

بالاضافة الى اصرارك على عدم الاعتذار على اساءاتك للاخرين واستمرارك فى رفض احترام اراء الاخرين 
وان يكون ردك مزود بالادلة و اقتباس:
بالبحث العلمي وليس بالعناد والغباء ؟؟ 

لقد تعلمت منك شيئا بسيطا 

اقتباس:
اقرأه قبل ان ترد عليه ففيه توضيح للأفكار الواهمة التي تبني عليها اسس اختراعاتك  


ملحوظة من الغباء ان تنسب الاختراعات الى 
معذرة اريد ان اعرف من الغبي الذى قال لك انها اختراعاتى 

مشكورا راجع طبيبك الخاص حتى لاتهاجم العلم والتكنولوجيا بافكار واهمة ليس لها اسس علمية 

فهل الاختراعات للعلماء مثل تسلا و المخترع اليابانى والامريكى والاسترالى هى اختراعى 

عليك اخى الكريم احترام الاخرين ولا تدخل وتستهزى بهم وتظن انك اعلم اهل الارض عليك ان تفيق من تلك الاوهام *​ 
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137893-17.html#post1422080



*


----------



## مهاجر (12 يناير 2010)

*الرجاء الحذر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة المشاركين في نقاش هذا الموضوع الفت نظركم للأتي:

- اولاً: نقاش هذا الإقتراح يجب ان توافق عليه الإدارة قبل عرضه على اعضاء القسم
- ثانياً: للأسف ان المشاركين في النقاش لم يتقبلوا النقاش الايجابي والذي يتقبل الإختلاف والمشاورة
- ثالثاً: أرى بعض التعدي في أكثر من رد من أعضاء فاعلين ومشاركين في القسم

إخواني:
يجب علينا ان نتجاوز هذه النقاشات الجانبية ونحصر نقاش الموضوع في ما يفيد ... أحذر من التعدي في المشاركات. 

*وعلى كاتب الموضوع ان يعرض اقتراحه من جديد في قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات لأخذ رأي إدارة اللمتقى... قبل طرحه من جديد لمشاركات الأعضاء.*

سوف اترك الموضوع مفتوح لبعض الوقت... لتلقي ردودكم ثم يقفل وينقل من القسم. 

جزاكم الله خير
إدراة الملتقى


----------



## حسن59 (13 يناير 2010)

السيد الفاضل/ مهاجر المشرف العام 
تحية طيبة وبعد​اود ان الفت نظر سيادتكم الى ان موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل المشار اليه بالغلق ليس له اى دخل بالمشدات الاخيرة بين الاخ / فجر الصباح والاخ د/ حسين وهذه المشدات موجوده فى معظم االمواضيع بالقسم وجميع 
الاقتباسات داخل المشدات مؤخذه من مواضيع اخرى داخل القسم وانها لاتدخل فى سياق المناقشات فى هذا الموضوع .

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## مهاجر (14 يناير 2010)

*اقفل الموضوع*

السلام عليكم

كما ذكرنا لك أخ حسن

ان طرح مثل هذه الفكرة تحتاج الموافقة من إدارة الملتقى ...قبل المضي قدماً في تنفيذها

الرجاء طرح موضوع في قسم الإقتراحات تبين فيها الفكرة وطريقة تنفيذها والغاية منها

شكراً لك



مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخوة المشاركين في نقاش هذا الموضوع الفت نظركم للأتي:
> 
> ...


----------

